

Agile Open Space Conference in Silicon Valley priced for Startups - skmurphy
http://agileopencalifornia.com/

======
skmurphy
As conference prices head toward the $1,500 to $2,000 range it's good to see a
two day conference for $250 on a development methodology that especially
useful for startups. Some folks who attend the Bootstrapper Breakfast are
signed up to attend Oct 6-7 and I thought I would pass it along, I am not
affiliated with the conference.

